# 1st Year MBBS Books



## UltraSpy

Iam gonna be starting Med-School in a couple of weeks and wanted to ask medical students which are the best books that will be helpful rightnow and as well as in the future like the USMLE. 
So far, I have;

Physiology --- Guyton and Hall

Biochemistry --- Lippincotts (how is Harpers BioChem)

Embryology --- Langmans

Clinical Neuroanatomy --- Snell (is Kieth L. Moore better?)

Histology --- someone named Laiq Hussain Siddiqui (any other suggestions?)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Rehan

You've got it down man, those are all the books you need to kick ass in MBBS Year 1. I used all the same ones -- the histology one is kind of weird, but thats exactly what they test you from no matter what the teachers tell you about using a book written by a guy named Ross.


----------



## Majid

that's a great list of books.

For anatomy you can use Snells or Keith Moore. Both very good books.

and for histology you can use Basic histology by Junqueira, or the histology book by Wheaters


----------



## Doc_Ammara

For Clinical Neuroanatomy, Snell works pretty well but you cant go through whole of it coz its one big book but as much as your teachers cater you, you have to get that much only.

but FOr the rest of Anatomy,there is another book named Clinical Anatomy by Snell...its good.Most of the students prefer it over KLM ..the reason i dunt know because i myself studied it ,not Moore...may b the thngs are much easier in it than Moore's and its clinical oriented as well( Moore's too btw...).

Lippincott is easier to study as compared to Harper ...but once u get used to Harper, it no longer remains difficult. the thing is that how much effort u can put in by urself....if ur reading time is ample, its better to study Harper coz its offers more details and knowledge thats surely gonna help u if u want to get higher than avergae scores.:happy: but if one isnt much into studying, then,getting average marks or just good marks esp in vivaz can be well served by Lippincott.so its purely upto you that how much u want to work up for Biochemistry.obviously,to stad out of the crowd,u have to put more efforts.

For Physiology,Guyton is more than enough! and yah,once u start studying from it, u will feel like u are reading a novel and aftr going through 5 pages of the book,u will come to know that only 5 lines are worth-knowing ...yah...dats true.so its better that while u study it,get the imp things highlighted or underlined as u wish....so that reviewing becomes much easier.otherwise, many students complain in examz that they are unable to revise the damn lengthy syllabus.got it!
hope it works.


----------



## UltraSpy

Thank You all very much.


----------



## anticholinesterase

nice list....any other suggestion for a physio book other than guyton?


----------



## MedGrunt

Some people like to use Sherwood for Physiology, which isn't as detailed as Guyton but easy to read and explains concepts in simple terms.

There's also another thread on here about 1st year books: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/573-1st-yr-mbbs-book-list.html?highlight=books


----------



## anticholinesterase

thanks a lot 
yep am looking more for a less detailed book compared to Guyton, will give Sherwood a try...


----------



## anticholinesterase

hmmm if anyone has that on pdf....^^^


----------



## maik7upurz

its hard to study from PDF files. You can get sherwood in the local market here sometimes....


----------



## < sara >

hi guys.. 

this thread is from last year... i wanted to know do the books change over the years? any new added? so far for my list i have these:

Anatomy:: Snells, Keith L. Moore, BD Chaurasia 

Histology:: Junquira & Laiq Hussain 

Embryology:: Langmans

Physiology:: Guyton, Firdous & Ganong 

Biochemistry:: Lippincott & Harper

I just made this list and I haven't bought the books yet. Please let me know if I should add any more books, or take out any. Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks ! 

Also, can some recent first year medical students give me some feedback here!! Thanks!


----------



## anticholinesterase

Grays anatomy . the compiled edition 
Netter atlas(if you are going to do dissections on dead bodies)


----------



## MastahRiz

I don't know if you really need to buy a Grey's, you can actually access the entire book online for free but then again it never hurts to have a reference in case you don't have 24/7 internet access. I used it maybe a handful of times max.

For physiology Human Physiology by Sherwood isn't a bad book if you like visuals + flowcharts and something that's really easy to follow. Guyton + Ganong however is the only combination you need to find closest to 100% of the material on the subject today.


----------



## Dr Maha

if you are in pakistan do read b.d chaurassia for anatomy,firdous for physiology(BEST FOR VIVA)and mushtaq is very good for clinical physiology.for biochemistry LIppincott.i agree with dr ammara about physiology:happy:


----------



## Sarah08

Is there any similar thread like this for a list of books for 3rd year medical students? It would be very helpful. Tried searching but couldn't find anything :/.
And yes for those first year students, especially if you're at DMC, SMC or DIMC...our tests are straight from BD Chaurasia. It's not the best book in the world but these schools quiz you on random info that comes from this book. And for histo use Laiq Hussain


----------



## spartan MD

When you are all good with the concepts, do go through books like:
anatomy: chauraisa
physiology: firdaus
biochemistry: faiq or mushtaq ahmed

these books are one of the best for vivas in pakistan because believe it or not, majority of the examiners prepare questions from the following books. they 'll save you time as well as refresh your concepts in no time.
good luck.


----------



## shanikhan

spartan MD said:


> When you are all good with the concepts, do go through books like:
> anatomy: chauraisa
> physiology: firdaus
> biochemistry: faiq or mushtaq ahmed
> 
> these books are one of the best for vivas in pakistan because believe it or not, majority of the examiners prepare questions from the following books. they 'll save you time as well as refresh your concepts in no time.
> good luck.


but our teachers have strictly forbidden us to buy books of Pak/Indian others.


----------



## ayesha_

well even though most of the teachers don't approve of these books..probably because they contain mistakes here and there.. 
but it's a fact that these books (pak/indian) really are very helpful (atleast for some topics.)
e.g for general anatomy, laiq hussein is a very good book. it covers everything. (for histology most people can't follow junquiera as it is very lenghty, so laiq hussein is a good alternative- sufficient enough)
b.d churasia is very good for the diagrams (bones and muscle/structures attachments) _only. _the text is not the best, contains alot of mistakes but some people still like to follow it. teachers never recommend it.

so like spartan MD said, follow these books when you are good with the concepts.


----------



## Rabia786

what about the books for shifa First year MBBS??


----------



## anas91

a friend of mine admitted in shifa said they will be having preparatory classes in december where they will be explaining each and everything from books to exams ! ! !


----------



## Rabia786

ohhh!  that would be helpful 
what about the usmle step 1 lecture notes? is the latest available in islamabad??
because i found the 2006 set, they said they dont have any other edition :S


----------

